# Otm 12 Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Oct 15, 2004)

Fellow Martial Artists,

The new OTM 12 has been posted online.  This clip will be part of a two part series on stances, maneuvering, and the effects of both.

It should be noted that these footwork drills are from Mr. Parker's Sophisticated Basics Tape- Volume Two and there are many more similar drills available on the video to implement in teaching, etc...

I hope you enjoy and good journey.

Direct Link-
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/On_the_Mat_Session_0012_Maneuvers_Part_1.wmv

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 15, 2004)

i gotta say, thats great work you guys are doing at UPK.  im not currently a AK student but even i find great appreciation for what you are doing for your art, your studio students and all the "virtual students" who enjoy watching and learning from your OTM series.

OTM # 12 is a great one.  so often do we as martial artists get caught up in what the hands, elbows, and arms are doing, that we completely forget about our foundation, our legs and footwork.  we must keep in mind its our feet that get us "inside" the technique.

well done, keep up in the good work :asian: 

sapper6


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 15, 2004)

Another good video from you guys, keep it up!


You make me feel so old though.  What are you, like 17 or something LOL just kidding, you guys are good!


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 16, 2004)

Sapper6 and DavidCC...

Thank you very much for your feedback.  I am very glad to hear the series is still being enjoyed!

This particular topic is very important to me considering it is one of the areas of improvment for not only my students, but truely for myself as well.  

The tape that the drills are based off, Mr. Parker's Sophisticated Basics- Volume 2, is awesome.  There are so many variations and examples to work with.  I understand that sometimes students feel manuevering is not the funniest topic, but definitely one of the most important and can be applied to so many other things.

Side note...  we recently had the honor of hosting Master Planas here in Pittsburgh and was speaking about teaching principles of motion and pointing out improvment areas in techniques and though I do not remember the exact wording he used, he emphasized taking those examples and filtering them throughout everything you do and you can correct many of the mistakes you are making.

Though such an easy answer and concept I never really whole heartly did that and what a world of difference it has made.

Again, thank you for the feedback and hope you continue to enjoy the series.

Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## TwistofFat (Oct 18, 2004)

There is another thread about a lack of Kenpo schools and the challenge related to self training/video supplement and hands on. Your OTM series is a great training tool to those who do not have local Kenpo schools (not to mention how fun it looks). If you can get your buddy/neighbor/wife to practice these drills with, it goes a long way to improve and enhance your kenpo.

I have used Mr. Tatum's and Mr. Planas' videos to make sure I do not forget what I learned, but since I live hundreds of miles from any Kenpo school these drills work well with my TKD friends so we have a common language.

Get up the good work and go Steelers - Glenn.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 21, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> There is another thread about a lack of Kenpo schools and the challenge related to self training/video supplement and hands on. Your OTM series is a great training tool to those who do not have local Kenpo schools (not to mention how fun it looks). If you can get your buddy/neighbor/wife to practice these drills with, it goes a long way to improve and enhance your kenpo.
> 
> I have used Mr. Tatum's and Mr. Planas' videos to make sure I do not forget what I learned, but since I live hundreds of miles from any Kenpo school these drills work well with my TKD friends so we have a common language.
> 
> Get up the good work and go Steelers - Glenn.



Glenn,

Thanks again for the feedback!  I completely agree that there are many resources available to supplement your training.  Only hope the series continues to provide that for viewers.

As far as the Steelers...  I am more of a Cowboy fan myself!    But the Steelers are doing great!

Hope to talk with you soon.  Take care sir.

Respectfully,
Josh


----------

